# Rochester NY - New BJJ School!!!



## bryans (Sep 20, 2002)

Hello All,

October will mark the opening of Peloton Jiu-Jitsu, a new BJJ school in Rochester, NY. We are an Alliance Jiu Jitsu school. The school will be housed in a state of the art workout facility with brand new Swain mats at - 

              Atlas Health & Fitness
              42 Nichols Street
              Specerport, NY 14559

              (585) 352 - 7363

Instructors Bryan Spinosa and Paul Ferranti invite everone for a visit. We are 12 minutes west of the city of Rochester.

Bryan and Paul will be welcoming special guest Alliance instructor, Ze' Mario "Esfiha" Queiroga, to the program in mid-october. Esfiha is a BJJ world champion born, raised and trained in Brazil. He represents the FIRST blackbelt instruction in Western NY. You would have to travel in or around NYC to find blackbelt instruction from Brazil. Those who have been trained by Esfiha will attest that he WILL change your game.

We will post soon on an upcoming seminar in the November - December timeframe where Esfiha's instructors, Jacare Cavalcanti and Roberto Traven, will host the seminar of a lifetime.

Thank You,

Peloton Jiu-Jitsu
Bryan & Paul


----------



## arnisador (Sep 21, 2002)

Good luck with your new school!


----------



## bryans (Sep 24, 2002)

Thanks Arnisador.

To All,

Our Seminar is being set up for the weekend of Dec 8 & 9. More details to follow. Jacare and Traven are definites. Those who train BJJ or submission seriously will not want to miss this one. Three BJJ blackbelts in one room - and maybe some other special guests to be announced later


----------



## bryans (Sep 24, 2002)

Also, Esfiha is due to arrive in Rochester from Brazil on Oct 9. Please feel free to stop in and check out a class with Esfiha. He has been doing some "serious" training with Traven and others during his visit home. 

First week of training is free so you can get a feel for the program.


----------



## ace (Sep 25, 2002)

I had the plesure of meeting Eshfia.
He is Awsome.
Anyone who is in to BJJ Or Submisson Wrestling
will be pleased with his talent & teaching skill.


----------



## JDenz (Sep 25, 2002)

Definitly He came to one class at our school he is the man.  He is alot has a ton mor tech. then you would think he has being such a big guy.  I am sure everyone will be impressed by him.
Jeff


----------



## bryans (Sep 26, 2002)

Thanks for the feedback guys. Yes, I also attest at 6'2" 270 lbs. Esfiha moves more like a sub 200 pounder. Its a deceiving concept. His hips float and his wieght seems to appear and disappear without warning. The subs come from everywhere.


CORRECTION: The seminar is Dec 7 & 8. Details to follow.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Sep 26, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bryans _
> 
> *Thanks for the feedback guys. Yes, I also attest at 6'2" 270 lbs. Esfiha moves more like a sub 200 pounder. Its a deceiving concept. His hips float and his wieght seems to appear and disappear without warning. The subs come from everywhere.
> 
> ...



Hi All,

Being of a similar height and mass, it is nice to hear that not all big guys are bricks and unable to move.

Rich


----------



## JDenz (Sep 26, 2002)

man can he move I never seen him on the feet but top and bottom on the gound he is unbeilvable.  I talked to him after class and he said he was a very good wrestler as well.


----------



## ace (Sep 26, 2002)

Can't wait he is woth every penny.
Let us know more soon.

  Primo


----------



## bryans (Sep 30, 2002)

Hey Primo - good to hear from you. Hope to see you soon....

To All-
Classes start on Wed Oct 2, Esfiha due in on Oct 9!


----------

